# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  Đưa Flash làm banner

## ithongminh

mình có đoạn flash trong máy. muốn đưa lên làm banner (easyvn.com)?? thanks

----------


## dtbaongoc0

bạn úp len host úp flash rồi chèn vào table thôi :up lên đây http://megaswf.com/

----------


## thangvigreenland

thanks tuanthiem. để mình thử coi...

----------

